# Handballenauflage reinigen-wie?



## pedi (23. April 2018)

ich habe hier ein älteres alienware M17x.
dessen handballenauflage hat so eine samtige oberfläche. leider ist die mit der zeit leicht klebig geworden.
bezüglich der bedienung störts nicht, da ich eine maus nutze.
das problem ist, dass man den staub, manchmal katzenhaare sieht, da das zeugs da festklebt.
habs schon mit bürsten, hart und weich, mit einem leicht feuchten microfasertuch erfolglos versucht.
hat jemand eine idee, wie man diese oberfläche sauber bekommt?
danke


----------



## airXgamer (23. April 2018)

T2x Was hilft gegen klebrige Gummierung?
Schau da mal rein


----------

